# Is my salary going to be enough to live?



## ussingleguy (Apr 16, 2010)

Perhaps a naive question, but I'm being offered $115k as my salary. Nothing other than this. Will this be enough to survive comfortably?

I'm only interested in getting a studio or a 1-bedroom if not too expensive. 

Employer told me that half of the figure above is going to be my basic salary and the other half will be given to me in a cash allowance. 

Does this sound right? All advice is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ussingleguy (Apr 16, 2010)

Forgot to mention, this is in USD.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Should be plenty. Gives you a housing allowance of AED110K (which should get ayou a very spacious 1 bed/2 bed appartment) and a monthly income of AED26K. You can live well on this for sure.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Good package...
115K @ 3.65 gives you 420K AED per year... depending where you live studios and 1 beds in decent areas start of at 30-35K plus a year. If you choose Marina, you'll end up spending around 80K...In any case your rent should not be more than 7K AED a month so you'll be left with 28K AED a month as disposable income...which is a lot.


----------

